# Spending a week in Corona. Where is the best place to rent a bike and ride?



## keifla123 (Jan 14, 2013)

I am spending 6 days in Corona visiting my wife's family at the end of July. I know that I will need some me time during that visit and there is no better way than to rent a bike for a day and go out riding.

What shop(s) are the best to get a demo/rental from? Also where is the best place for a ride? Suggested rides can be either pavement or dirt.

Coming from the east coast so I am sure any west coast riding will be drastically different but very welcome.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I live in San Clemente. I don't know much about Corona. One thing I do know, it will be warm. 100+. It's a "dry heat" though. I'll do a little research and get back to you.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I can't comment on bike shops in that area but a short drive/ride from the center of town (6 miles) will put you on a street called "Green River Rd". From there you can catch the Santa Ana River Trail (SART) which takes you down to the beach (Huntington Beach).

60 mile round trip - flat ride.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/14609764


----------

